# Ye Olde School



## YeOldeSchool (May 10, 2009)

Howdy folks, just another old-timer here.







The "Green" Goblin


























What does a rust monster eat? "Iron rations..."






I can't start taking commissions until July/August, but some of my art is available now under the publisher "Ye Olde School Stock Art" on rpgnow as stock art packs.


----------



## YeOldeSchool (Jul 16, 2009)

It has been a busy summer - a new child, a big move, etc., but I'm now situated to make more art.

I'm currently working on 7 full color illustrations for the upcoming OSRIC (1E) module FLA01:  The Secret of the Summoning Chamber, by Fifty Latches Publishing. You can learn more about Fifty Latches publishing at their website Fifty Latches Publishing

Here is the first pic in B&W:






And in living color:






This is the first painting I've done in over 10 years. This picture represents me - the artist, depicted as a fighter - walking into an art store, and being surprised at the big nasty prices for art supplies today (represented as bugbears). That fighter looks like a goner!

Man how paint prices have gone up over that time! It is almost enough to make me learn how to use a computer & go digital... _nah_.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks good.

joe b.


----------



## Frida (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey there

I love your drawings really nice old school stuff. My favorites are the one with the man and woman thinking about their roleplaying characters and the knight kicking the rust monster. They made me giggle.

Would you mind if I posted the first drawing on Astrids Parlor on the Wizards of the Coast forum? There is a discussion there about female armor and chainmail bikinis and such, and I think that it would be appreciated.


----------



## YeOldeSchool (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is the cover picture for the upcoming Fifty Latches module:






Yup, that party is pretty much _doomed_.

I recently found one of my old sketchbooks. These are some #2 pencil & charcoal pencil drawings from 1998 & 1999. Back then, I was in college dreaming of becoming a rock star. I actually play guitar _worse_ than I sing. Sigh.






Jimi Hendrix.






Mitch Mitchell (Jimi's drummer).

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sarah McLachlan collage. I used to have a thing for her, but she always acted like she never knew me. Her loss!






Jimi again.






Tom Waits. One weird looking dude. He'd fit right in as an Erol Otus D&D character.

Pencil always was my first love, but alas, only ink & full color are old school.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Definitely an old school look. Your work reminds me of the stuff in the old AD&D PHB and DMG. I love it. Keep it up!


----------



## YeOldeSchool (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is the art I did for the Erol Otus competition with EO's comments included.






EO: “An unholy alliance, the travelers are in for a very rough journey. Channeling the old school - very much so. Simple and bold.”






EO: “Both these guys seem worth rooting for. That's always nice, makes for a more complex story.”


----------



## chronoplasm (Nov 13, 2009)

I love that Beholder in the first post. It's just so gross and happy looking. I just wish the scene wasn't so static looking. Try to think more about depth of field. Maybe the scene would be more dynamic if the zapped adventurer was closer to us in the foreground with the Beholder pushed a little farther into the background.


----------

